# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  BC College of Optics

## dolpho

Has anyone attended, or know of someone who has attended the 6 month Program at BC College of Optics?  I was wondering if current/former students have feedback about the program, faculty etc.  It looks pretty good, but not sure if it is worthwhile.

Thanks

----------


## hcjilson

Dolpho, 
Do a member search for "mullo". Send him a Private Message with your questions. He's from Vacouver and I'm sure he'll be happy to help any way he can.If he can't, he'll put you in touch with someone who can. Nice to have you aboard!

----------


## Snitgirl

> Has anyone attended, or know of someone who has attended the 6 month Program at BC College of Optics?  I was wondering if current/former students have feedback about the program, faculty etc.  It looks pretty good, but not sure if it is worthwhile.
> 
> Thanks


Great question Dolpho! I am interested in that program as well since I am moving to Canada this March and my ABO Cert +20 years exp doesn't mean diddlysquat up there.. :D  Not a cheap program either so any feed back would be great..

Welcome to Optiboard...:cheers:

----------


## dolpho

This is what I found out so far.  The fulltime program is 6 months long. 5 days a week, 4 hours a day.  There are 2 semesters.  They don't teach English, Communication, Computers, and other electives of the other college programs.  All the fits required to sit for the exam are completed during class time.  The pass rate for the exams is supposed to be pretty good.  This information is from faculty from the school.  I haven't heard anything yet from a student of the program.  In regards to cost, I think it is pretty reasonable considering the alternative.  2 years in school is about the same cost, some cases less and requires more time in a classroom instead of the workplace.

----------


## Snitgirl

Thanks for the info.  I guess I feel it is not cheap because I have my ABO and 20 years optical experience..

Oh well... anyhow...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Tralea

,,

----------


## Snitgirl

I am currently attending and learning a lot of stuff that I was never taught.  Its pretty fast paced (IMHO) so if you have prior Optical knowledge, it will help a great deal. :Nerd:

----------


## Tralea

,,

----------


## jameselex

I know lots of people graduated from that school and got license, and I also know people who are in the current program.

The program is good in a way that you don't have to spend 2 years learning something you don't want or not really helpful in business(maybe they are helpful), and the school does teach all you need to be an optician, most instructors are good; the not so good part is that they don't teach much about finishing, but it's ok if you know it.

It's not perfect, but it's worth it.

----------


## TorontoTutors

Hi

I am a tutor and have tutored one student who attended BC College of Optics.  I am tutoring a second student currently.  I am looking to purchase a set of used textbooks.  

If I am unable to purchase a set of used textbooks, I would like to get a current list of textbooks including Title, Publisher, and ISBN number.  I would also like to get a copy of the School published texts.

Do you know anyone who can help me?

The school has been unwilling to help with this issue.

Peter Munro

----------


## tmorse

> Hi
> 
> I am a tutor and have tutored one student who attended BC College of Optics. I am tutoring a second student currently. I am looking to purchase a set of used textbooks. 
> 
> If I am unable to purchase a set of used textbooks, I would like to get a current list of textbooks including Title, Publisher, and ISBN number. I would also like to get a copy of the School published texts.
> 
> Do you know anyone who can help me?
> 
> The school has been unwilling to help with this issue.
> ...


Just to set the record straight. Peter Monro is a MATHEMATICS tutor with no optical background. Now he wants to read the Opticianry books and sit for our school's examinations without taking our program. I replied with a polite "no".

----------


## TorontoTutors

Hi

I am a Math and Science tutor.  For further information see  www.TorontoTutors.com

I help students reach their goals.  I have helped one student prepare for the BC College of Optics course in the past.  I worried he would not be prepared.  Fortunately this student did graduate and is currently licienced in BC.

I recommended the BC College of Optics to the student who I am currently preparing.  If it was not for my recommendation he would never have considered attending the BC College of Optics.  

I think the BC College of Optics has a great program, if the student is properly prepared.  I want this current student to be successful because he is following recommendation.

It would be helpful if this student would be able to get the textbooks before he attends the course.  The BC College of Optics has made it a point to NOT ship textbooks to anyone.  

I would not consider taking an optics course because I do not have the time.  I am required to work and it would never be possible for me to abandon my students for 6 months.

I had no idea it would be possible to take the exams without attending the course.

I am quit busy but I might be able to help other students prepare for any math, Chemistry, or Physics courses or exams.

If anyone is able to help I can be contacted through the www.TorontoTutors.com web site.

Peter Munro

----------


## cookiemonster

> I am currently attending and learning a lot of stuff that I was never taught.  Its pretty fast paced (IMHO) so if you have prior Optical knowledge, it will help a great deal.


Hi, it's been awhile since anyone has posted on this forum, I hope I'll be able to get some responses.

I'm new to this forum and I am wondering about the course you took, I believe as while back regarding the BC College of Optics.  Was the course good and did you find a job afterwards, also was it easy for you to obtain the license? As I have no experience in the field at all. Much help and info is appreciated.

----------


## tmorse

> Hi, it's been awhile since anyone has posted on this forum, I hope I'll be able to get some responses.
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I am wondering about the course you took, I believe as while back regarding the BC College of Optics. Was the course good and did you find a job afterwards, also was it easy for you to obtain the license? As I have no experience in the field at all. Much help and info is appreciated.


Vancouver is only a twenty (20)-minute ride to our school by SKYTRAIN, and we are located 1/2 block from the last Station. Why not drop in and see for yourself?
Just make sure you have a working knowledge of basic or elementary Algebra. Next intake is September 10th, 2012.
 :Smile:

----------

